# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  .:مهم:.تست سراسری یا تست تالیفی یا تست کنکور های آزمایشی؟+نظرسنجی

## sina hpr

کدوم؟همه نظر بدن با دلیل

----------


## MasterAGK

گزینه 5= ترکیبی از همه تست ها

----------


## sidmeier

نظر سنجی جالبی نیست خب این موضوع ب فاکتور های زیادی بستگی داره مثلا یکی که می خواد از بهمن بخونه فقط سراسری کار می کنه یکی که از مهر می خونه وقتش برا تست بیشتر بازتره و تالیفی هم میزنه حتی ممکنه انقد وقت داشته باشه که المپیاد مرحله 1 کار کنه ( مثلا برا شیمی و ادبیات )

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

سلام به نظر من طی این سال کنکور باید همه مدل تستی کارشه .نمیدونم چدا حس کردم شاید خودتون رو میخواین به نحوی قانع کنید .

----------


## Destiny hope

الویت با تستای سراسریه.بعد برا تمرین بیشتر تالیفی. و سولات آزمون های آزمایشی برای آزمون و کوییز!

----------


## bbenyamin

برا نظام جدید برای برخی درس ها تست کنکور به صورت انبوه موجود نیست چون سبک برخی درس ها کلا عوض شده مثل زبان، عربی، شیمی (مخصوصا عربی) برای برخی از مفاهیم فیزیک نیز تصاویر جدید اضافه شده و جدیدا طی نگاه کوتاهی که به فیزیک دوازدهم انداختم فهمیدم بخش های زیادی هم از فیزیک دوازدهم حذف شده و این موضوع استفاده از منابع قدیمی و تست های قدیمی کنکور ها رو کمی محدود میکنه. تست های کنکور های آزمایشی نیز به همین منوال. برای برخی مباحث نیز مانند دستور زبان کتاب زبان فارسی حذف شده و بخش های کوچکی توی ادبیات مونده همچنین تاریخ ادبیات و چند مثال دیگه.
نکته ای که باید بهش دقت کرد اینکه نوع دیدگاه کنکور رو باید فهمید و با کتاب تطبیق داد یعنی اگه تست کنکوری از اون مبحث موجود هست (که تو منابع کمک آموزشی میاد) اونا رو حل کرد و تست های تالیفی رو هم با نگاه کنکور تطبیق داد اگه بخوام مثالی بزنم : شیمی خیلی سبز پایه نظام جدید در کنار تست های تالیفی زیاد تا جایی که موجود بوده و مقدور بوده تست های کنکور رو آورده و این موضوع با حل این تست ها کاملا قابل درک و یادگیری (که در کتاب هایی مثل میکرو شیمی پایه خیلی کمتر رعایت شده) 
برای ریاضیات هم برخی فصل ها کلا حذف شدن مثل انتگرال و در ریاضی (یعنی دیفرانسیل رشته ما) فصل صفر و دنباله ها!
و کلی مثال های دیگر که اکتفا به تست های کنکور رو برای داوطلب نظام جدید غیرممکن میکنه (هر چند من معتقدم امسال و چند سال بعد طراح سوال کنکور خیلی سبک سوالات رو عوض نمیکنه و رویکرد طرح تست همونه) 
پیشنهاد کلی من برای بچه های نظام جدید: کتاب رو بخونن بعد جزوه معلم رو بخونن بعد اگه دیدن لازمه درس نامه بخونن (تو درس شیمی احتمالا لازم میشه) بعد تست ها رو از آسون به سخت بزنن و تست های کنکور رو در خلالش بررسی کنن و تست های 97 رو هم نگاهی بهش بندازن تا زاویه دید طراح رو تشخیص بدن. حالا میمونه حل تست بیشتر که با منابع موج آزمون میشه این کار رو انجام داد.
البته برخی اساتید امر توصیه میکنن اول کتاب کمک درسی بعد کتاب که اونم روش خوبیه

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*امسال کسانی که فقط تالیفی زده بودن برنده شدن*

----------


## Saboor Zed

> *امسال کسانی که فقط تالیفی زده بودن برنده شدن*


چرا؟

----------


## melodii

در رابطه با تست ها : تست های سراسری باید به عنوان تست های آموزشی در نظر گرفته شوند. البته با در نظر گرفتن این نکته که منظور از تست آموزشی تنها این نیست که صورت سوال رو بخونیم و پاسخ بدیم یعنی علاوه بر این کار باید خلاقیت خرج دهیم و خودمان تست را به چندین شکل مختلف در آوریم و پاسخ دهیم . تست را با نکاتی که یاد گرفته ایم ترکیب کنیم و خودمان از همان تست چندین مدل مختلف بسازیم. تا علاوه بر اینکه نکات پیشین رو یاد آوری میکنیم ترسمان از تست ترکیبی هم بریزد .
تست های تألیفی و آزمون های موسسات معتبر باید به عنوان تست های زمان دار در نظر گرفته شوند.
البته در ماه های پایانی کنکور از تست های سراسری به عنوان تست زمان دار میتوانیم استفاده کنیم

----------


## CIAHAT

> *امسال کسانی که فقط تالیفی زده بودن برنده شدن*


هیچ سالی اینطور نبوده و بعیده در آینده هم اینطور باشه !!

----------


## jasmine1999

همیشه ترکیب تست های کنکور های ازمایشی با کنکور سال های قبل خیلی خوب بوده
مخصوصا که ازمونهای مثل ازمون بزرگ گاج همیشه شباهت های بالای 85 درصدی با کنکور داشته
و اینکه حل سوال های کنکور قبل تقریبا یه روند رو بهت نشون میده که سر جلسه خیلی بهت کمک می کنه

----------

